

$74 MK802 Android micro-PC take on the Cotton Candy, RasPi - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/74-mk802-android-micro-pc-beats-cotton-candy-to-the-punch-20120517/

======
aw3c2
Please do not submit links like this. See the bottom of the "article" for its
source, that one is so much better. [http://www.cnx-
software.com/2012/05/17/74-usd-allwinner-a10-...](http://www.cnx-
software.com/2012/05/17/74-usd-allwinner-a10-android-4-0-mini-pc-usbhdmi-
stick/)

~~~
joshu
cnx-software.com seems to be pretty good, too.

------
Kilimanjaro
PC in a pendrive, plug it in the nearest monitor and there you have it, mobile
computer on the cheap.

I like the idea.

------
slantyyz
Are these things fast enough to run MAME? I'd love to build a mini MAME
cabinet with one of these.

~~~
nextparadigms
They should be:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zis6s8nMhCw&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zis6s8nMhCw&feature=related)

------
TeamMCS
So why would this be a good option over the many A10 + Mali based tablets
around? Take the Ainol elf, not _that_ much more but with its own screen etc?

------
tseabrooks
Android kills the deal for me. Can I get it with linux?

~~~
nextparadigms
How many Linux apps run on ARM? I actually don't know, but I assume the vast
majority of them.

~~~
zik
I work with embedded linux on ARM. Check out EmDebian as an example of a full
linux distro for ARM.

------
shimon_e
Considering I can get the tablet included for about the same price. And that
allwinner a13 is on the market. The price should be dropping soon.

------
joenathan
Would be nice for a cheap carputer. Although audio out might be an issue, I'm
assuming it does audio over HDMI?

~~~
beagle3
raspberry pi has standard analog audio out, at one third of the cost.

In every use case I can think of, the Raspberry Pi wins hands down.

~~~
gravitronic
.. Except for availability.

~~~
beagle3
Up until a couple of days ago, it seems neither did the MK802 (not sure it's
available now ...)

And within 3 months, RaspPi's availability is supposed to be mostly solved as
well. I think the wait is more than worth it for the echo system that it has
and is collecting in the meantime.

------
joshu
There are an assload of set top android boxes on alibaba. Any of them hackable
to run standard linuxes?

------
PythonDeveloper
Just bought one.. WooHoo!!! Can't wait to get it and play with it. Went
through <http://bit.ly/J0PVYJ> (not an affiliate link) original link is :
[http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/05/17/74-usd-
allwinner-a10-...](http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/05/17/74-usd-
allwinner-a10-android-4-0-mini-pc-usbhdmi-
stick/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=74-usd-
allwinner-a10-android-4-0-mini-pc-usbhdmi-stick)

~~~
joshu
Those links are the same. Which one did you buy it from?

(Man. I JUST recieved a Genesi Efika MX yesterday. $129 for 800 mhz, 512mb
ram, 8gb SSD, runs ubuntu. Maybe that's not too shabby.)

